# A Bear Visits With A Man



## FastTrax (Nov 19, 2020)

And the man gets to live.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

And a BIG bear! 

I would have filled my pants!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

Can't stop watching this. 

The man filming has nerves of steel.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 19, 2020)

Auntie M. Google "Bear sits near man in Alaska" then read the comments. Sometimes the comments are funnier then the videos. My take on this video is knowing how lethal bears can be this bear may be high off some weed from one of Alaska's famous illegal marihuana growing fields and was staring at the river for fish. Potheads don't always seek sweets to satisfy their munchie fits.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 20, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> And the man gets to live.


Cool!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 20, 2020)

Bears scare me.  Especially when they dance.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 20, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Auntie M. Google "Bear sits near man in Alaska" then read the comments. Sometimes the comments are funnier then the videos. My take on this video is knowing how lethal bears can be this bear may be high off some weed from one of Alaska's famous illegal marihuana growing fields and was staring at the river for fish. Potheads don't always seek sweets to satisfy their munchie fits.


You're right, Fast, I also found comments attached to certain videos to be more entertaining than the video itself.


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> And a BIG bear!
> 
> I would have filled my pants!


You and me both LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 20, 2020)

Tish said:


> You and me both LOL


If it wasn't bad enough when big bear showed up, when he/she decided to sit down and make themselves at home, that's when I would have truly lost it.


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> If it wasn't bad enough when big bear showed up, when he/she decided to sit down and make themselves at home, that's when I would have truly lost it.


I think I would have fainted LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 21, 2020)

Tish said:


> I think I would have fainted LOL


As I was watching the video the thought crossed my mind... did the bear possibly not see the man there, because the man was so still and quiet? And if the bear didn't see him, had the man started moving to distance himself from the beast, would the bruin have attacked him?

Just not a happy and safe place to be.


----------



## Pete (Nov 21, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> And the man gets to live.


IF your offended by hunting animals you may not want to watch this but....


FastTrax said:


> ...at about :34 seconds in the bear comes "close" to me and the camera.


and at the very end two guides attempt to revive a dead bear.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 21, 2020)

Pete said:


> IF your offended by hunting animals you may not want to watch this but....
> 
> and at the very end two guides attempt to revive a dead bear.


My husband has been an avid hunter and outdoorsman his entire life, so hunting doesn't bother me per se, but what does bother me is trophy hunting, where animals are taken strictly for their hides and racks/head-mounts.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 22, 2020)

Every time I see the title of this post, it somehow translates to "bare man" and I start thinking of Bugs Bunny and his lack of pants.  Obviously, the isolation from the Covid restrictions has seriously affected my mind...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 22, 2020)

Autumn said:


> Every time I see the title of this post, it somehow translates to "bare man" and I start thinking of Bugs Bunny and his lack of pants.  Obviously, the isolation from the Covid restrictions has seriously affected my mind...


LOL!

Forget the lack of pants, one thing that wouldn't be lacking is my _full_ pants had it been me in the video!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 22, 2020)

@FastTrax

Ever watch this flick?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 22, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> @FastTrax
> 
> Ever watch this flick?
> 
> View attachment 134813


I didn't see the movie, but I watched the documentary.

It was enough to send shivers up and down ones spine.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I didn't see the movie, but I watched the documentary


Yeah, the bears finally got over their curiosity......and ate him


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 22, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, the bears finally got over their curiosity......and ate him


Honestly, Gary, I can't believe he remained unscathed for as long as he did.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Honestly, Gary, I can't believe he remained unscathed for as long as he did.


He wasn't the brightest crayon in the box

One local said the bears were just curious...let him live....for awhile

Then, had him over for dinner


----------

